# Mega Plumber Action Hero



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Have any of you plumbers bought for your kid? I bought 2 for my grandsons awhile back.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Have any of you plumbers bought for your kid? I bought 2 for my grandsons awhile back.



I like your signature, I thought it was little harsh when he posted it, but now it's sounds funny, made me laugh.






.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

It's a reminder to me, I don't want to forget that moment in time. :no:

What about the action hero, seen it yet? The toilet seat does lift, cute toy.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a clip for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

They left out his plaster busting
10lb sledge hammer. :laughing:
And where is his armed cat 
side-kick? :laughing:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

neolitic said:


> They left out his plaster busting
> 10lb sledge hammer. :laughing:
> And where is his armed cat
> side-kick? :laughing:


*Nothing strikes fear into the heart of a GC like the plumber walking through a jobsite with his sawzall equiped with a 10" wood blade...MUAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Nothing strikes fear into the heart of a GC like the plumber walking through a jobsite with his sawzall equiped with a 10" wood blade...MUAHAHAHAHA*


Unless it's a tinner with
a 12" blade. :laughing:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Unless it's a tinner with
> a 12" blade. :laughing:


*I call you and raise by one right angle with 6" hole saw....:w00t:*


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Nothing strikes fear into the heart of a GC like the plumber walking through a jobsite with his sawzall equiped with a 10" wood blade...MUAHAHAHAHA*


Try packing up at 10:30AM and telling him you'll be back in a week or two when he's really ready for you. That'll make him crap bricks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Wonder what he charged to unclog the toilet?


----------

